# Mini Cheviots in California!  Anyone else have them?



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, I have a small flock of Black and dillute Miniature Cheviots.  I am located in southern California.  Anyone else raise them?  I was hoping to connect with other breeders.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Is this a milk sheep?  I would love to see what these sheep look like


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 5, 2013)

No, they are a miniature version of a meat breed. Here's what the regular cheviot looks like:







And a miniature cheviot:


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 5, 2013)

LOL. Neat looking. 
It looks like the sheep is stuck in huge puffy pillow with head and legs sticking out.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually, although they are called "miniature", that's a bit of a misnomer, because they are actually the descendents of the ancient and unimproved Border Cheviot/Cheviot Hills sheep of English/Scottish border country.  The sheep commonly known as "regular" or "standard" Cheviots, are in fact a modern breed developed from the ancient heritage Cheviots.  Miniature American Cheviots are not technically miniatures, but the old unimproved variety of Cheviot.  They are long bodied, but short in leg.  They have a little bit nicer wool that's good for handspinning, and come in Black, Dilute Blacks (Browns, fawns, greys, etc.) and Paint (Black and white spotted) and of course, white.  They are excellent mothers, and milky for their size.  They have been described as the "perfect homestead sheep" because they require less space and eat less than their larger cousins, and they are good mothers, are easy to handle, and provide wool for spinning as well as lamb/mutton.  Here are some pictures of my sheep: 






Front: Dillute Ewe
Center (cut off) Dillute (Chocolate) Ram
Back: Black Ewe

They are around 20 to 22 inches tall, and I can pick them up and carry them, and I am not a strong lady.  I think they are probably around 60 pounds - I am going to buy a weigh scale so I can know thier real weights though.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful sheep, I love the breed. I want to just sink my fingers into that wool!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 7, 2013)

Those are beautiful looking girls!!!  Unfortunatly, I don't know of any breeders of them, sorry!


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 10, 2013)

Even people who are not in my state, I would love to get to know you!  These sheep are great for handspinning, and are actually dual purpose (wool/meat).  I will also be selling some lambs every spring.


----------



## CakePrincess12 (Dec 7, 2017)

I know this is old thread. Do any of you sell cheviot sheep in San Diego?


----------

